# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Giới thiệu công ty cổ phần công nghiệp Weldcom

## daicacokhi

Trải qua chặng đường 13 năm kể từ ngày thành lập 2005, Weldcom đã nhiều lần vượt qua những khó khăn, trở ngại trong chính nội lực của mình cũng như ngoại cảnh xung quanh. Chúng tôi đã gặp không ít những sóng gió của lợi ích ngắn hạn, môi trường làm ăn không lành mạnh xung quanh, là nạn nhân của sự xuyên tạc nhưng Weldcom vẫn có một niềm tin mạnh mẽ về tư duy kinh doanh trung thực, hướng đến sự thật. Cũng chính nhờ nền tảng “giá trị thật” mà Weldcom có được sự tín nhiệm của khách hàng, đối tác và chính sự tín nhiệm của khách hàng, đối tác lại tiếp sức cho chúng tôi kiên định phương thức kinh doanh “giá trị thật”.

Weldcom đơn giản là những con người đam mê công nghệ hàn cắt và gia công kim loại; Những con người luôn khát khao và mong ước ngày càng giỏi và giỏi hơn nữa để cống hiến cho nền công nghệ hàn cắt và gia công kim loại Việt nam.

Chính những giá trị đó cùng với sự tín nhiệm, giúp đỡ của khách hàng đã tạo ra một Weldcom, là đối tác tin cậy, thuỷ chung của hơn 2000 đại lý và hàng trăm công ty lớn trên toàn quốc, là đối tác dành được sự tín nhiệm của các nhà cung cấp, các tổ chức tín dụng và xã hội.

Để phục vụ khách hàng ngày càng tốt hơn, Weldcom đã có trụ sở, bộ máy nhân sự khắp đất nước: Hà Nội, Hải Phòng, Đà Nẵng, TP. Hồ Chí Minh, Bình Dương và Thượng Hải – Trung Quốc. Chúng tôi tự tin với mạng lưới và năng lực dịch vụ bao phủ của mình hiện nay, đó cũng chính là năng lực của khách hàng, của các đối tác cùng đồng hành với Weldcom.

Hiện Weldcom là đại diện, nhà phân phối độc quyền và là đối tác chiến lược tại Việt Nam của nhiều hãng sản xuất và chế tạo máy nổi tiếng trên thế giới như: Shenzen Jasic Technology Co., Ltd (Trung Quốc), Shanghai Huawei Welding and Cutting Co.,Ltd (Trung Quốc), Golden Bridge (Trung Quốc), ABB Mechanical Equipment Co.,Ltd, Lincoln Electric (UK) Ltd, Yangzhou Metalforming Machine Tool Co.,Ltd., Bi Thép Sinto Nhật Bản), Daito Seiki ( Nhật), OTC DAIHEN Asia Co., Ltd…  và nhiều nhà cung cấp khác.
*Với các dòng sản phẩm* 
Máy hàn
Máy cắt
Máy công cụ
Dây chuyền kết cấu thép
Dụng cụ cầm tay
Phụ kiện
Đính kèm 58168Đính kèm 58169Đính kèm 58170Đính kèm 58170Đính kèm 58171Đính kèm 58172
Để biết thêm chi tiết, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty cổ phần công nghiệp Weldcom
TRỤ SỞ
Địa chỉ: 463 Ngô Gia Tự, Long Biên, Hà Nội 
Điện thoại:042.2155.382 - 046.2921.100
Di động: 0965.606.411
Website: http://weldcom.vn 
Email: sales@weldcom.vn
HÀ NỘI
Địa chỉ:1345 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà nội
Điện thoại:046.2885.898
Di động: 0906.078.891 (Mr Quý)
Email:sales@weldcom.vn
HẢI PHÒNG
Address:848 Nguyễn Văn Linh, An Đồng, An Dương, Hải Phòng
Phone:031.3531.817
Mobile:0965 156 639 (Ms Nhàn)
Email:sales@weldcom.vn
TP HỒ CHÍ MINH
Địa chỉ:45/3F Quốc Lộ 1A, Đông Lân, Bà Điểm, Hóc Môn, TP.HCM
Điện thoại:083.7162.309
Di động:0972.913.380 (Mr Vũ)
Email:sales@weldcom.vn
HÀ TĨNH
Địa chỉ:Cổng khu công nghiệp Formosa, Hà tĩnh
Điện thoại:039.3713.197
Email:sales@weldcom.vn

----------

